# ABC's of Drinks



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Since the weather has gotten hot let's play a little game of cool drinks. The game is the ABC's of drinks.....I will begin with a drink that begins with an "A" and the next person names a drink that begins with a "B" and so on. The drinks can be frozen or on the rocks. 

Ok first drink is..............

Amaretto sour


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ice cold *BEER*.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Champagne


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Drambuie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Emerald Isle cocktail


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Fuzzy Navel


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Gin and Tonic


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hot Chocolate with Bailey's


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Iced tea


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Iced Tea - Long Island style, that is.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

jamba juice


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Kaluha


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lava Flow! (My favorite!)


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Manhattan


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nevis


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Old Fashioned


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Piña Colada


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Queen's Cousin


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Raspberry Colada


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Salty Dog


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Tequila SHOT! Something I wish I had right now!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 20 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794384


> Tequila SHOT! Something I wish I had right now!!!![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 

Uncle Sam


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Vermouth


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Whiskey Sour.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Xango twister


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Yellow Bellied Sap Sucker (gross but still begins with Y)


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

And for the Z...

Zombie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A Day at the Beach


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bourbon & Seven


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

California Barbie


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 08:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794722


> California Barbie[/B]



Diet coke and rum (I'm not near as versed in my drinks as you are Pat!!!) :HistericalSmiley: geeeesh, what the heck is a California Barbie?!?!? We northerners are just not familiar with these fancy drinks! :brownbag:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jun 21 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794723


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 21 2009, 08:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794722





> California Barbie[/B]



Diet coke and rum (I'm not near as versed in my drinks as you are Pat!!!) :HistericalSmiley: geeeesh, what the heck is a California Barbie?!?!? We northerners are just not familiar with these fancy drinks! :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Google is a wonderful bartender when one is trying to keep a game going. :chili: Ok, since the <strike>cat</strike> puppy is out of the bag here is a California Barbie:
6 oz lemonade


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Gee I must lead a very sheltered life. I can't for the life of me think of something except...


Egg Nog???? does that count??? or Evian????   

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little monkey from 'under down under'



*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Flamingo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Galliano


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Irish Coffee mmm


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Jello shots!


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Kamikaze


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Orange juice--with the obligatory vodka, of course.

Samsonsmom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Park Lane cocktail


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUENTIN 
In a shaker half-filled with ice cubes, combine the rum, Kahlua, and cream. Shake well. Strain into a cocktail glass and garnish with the nutmeg.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Radioactive Long Island Iced Tea or a Rum & Coke


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Strawberry Frozen Daquari


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tom Collins


----------

